# VectorWorks and Lion OS



## Van (Aug 3, 2011)

Couldn't figure out where to put this so it's going here. Friend of mine who suffers from the use of a Mac recently decided to upgrade to Lion. Now his VectorWorks refuses to run. I know nothing about Macs, VectorWorks or Lions..... so I'm wondering anybody else have this problem ? Is there a thread going already ? I couldn't find anything with the search tool...


----------



## ScottT (Aug 3, 2011)

Which version of VW?


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2011)

My only thought is that he's using an older version of Vectorworks that was designed for the PPC and thus used Rosetta until now, Lion no longer allows for any PPC designed programs to run.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 4, 2011)

I've heard from two separate, trusted sources that 
Lion running on an older machine works with VW 12.5,
Lion running on a new MBP works with VW 2011. FWIW.

See also vectorworks forum, lion - Google Search .


----------



## Van (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah apparently he is using VW12.5. He simply cannot get it to work. C'est Dommage. 
I had the same problem with Autocad going from XP to Win7. v12 simply will not run on 7 even with al the permissions and everything setup just right. Thanks for the Link, Derek.


----------



## chausman (Aug 5, 2011)

Van said:


> Yeah apparently he is using VW12.5. He simply cannot get it to work. C'est Dommage.
> I had the same problem with Autocad going from XP to Win7. v12 simply will not run on 7 even with al the permissions and everything setup just right. Thanks for the Link, Derek.


 
It might be worth it for him to re-install VectorWorks.


----------



## erosing (Aug 5, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I've heard from two separate, trusted sources that
> Lion running on an older machine works with VW 12.5,
> Lion running on a new MBP works with VW 2011. FWIW.
> 
> See also vectorworks forum, lion - Google Search .


 
Now I'm curious, I'm going to look for my copy of 12.5. 

http://kbase.vectorworks.net/questions/875/Vectorworks+Operating+System+Compatibility+List+7-20-2011


----------



## erosing (Aug 8, 2011)

Just reporting back, I couldn't even get the installer to work: it's written for the PPC.


----------



## Van (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for that Arez, I will pass it on.


----------



## metti (Aug 14, 2011)

I can confirm that VW 2011 runs fine under Lion.


----------



## bishopthomas (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought that everyone knew to wait for the software to catch up to the OS...


----------

